# Bank in Johor Bahru



## idewar3 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm moving to Johor in January. Can anyone recommend a bank that is easy to deal with in Johor?

regards

Ian


----------



## eryepe (Oct 2, 2012)

idewar3 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to Johor in January. Can anyone recommend a bank that is easy to deal with in Johor?
> 
> ...


in term of what? local bank such as Maybank or CIMB should be enough to fulfill your needs


----------



## kelvin lee (Oct 2, 2012)

It depend on where are moving to in JB, you can find a lot of bank in the surrounding area as well.. If you need some international bank, you can find CITIBANK,STANDARD CHARTERED BANK, HSBC, OCBC, UOB as well. But for normal banking needs, you can open an account in Maybank, CIMB, HONG LEONG BANK and PUBLIC BANK will be good enough as well.


----------

